# Beretta 92 22LR Conversion Kit



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I was thinking of getting a 22LR Conversion Kit for my 92FS. Anyone here own one or have experience with one? I found a NIB for $325.00.

Be nice to get some feedback before I shell out the cash.


----------



## k1w1t1m (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a Ciener 22lr conversion and love it. I bought it directly from Ciener: http://www.22lrconversions.com/

From memory it was $199 for the kit and another $35 for the second magazine plus $10 shipping.

The kit shoots very nicely and is accurate. Some people have complained about it because it has fixed sights, no safety, and doesn't hold the slide open on an empty magazine. These cons have not bothered me at all and I find I enjoy my time at the range even more. I can shoot all afternoon on a pittance.

[edited to add] It has eaten everything I have fed it. My wife has a new Sig Mosquito which is proving very particular so I get all the ammo the Sig won't eat. So far I have about 700 rounds through it and not one problem.

I understand (but am not sure) the factory 22lr conversion addresses the cons I have stated above. It also costs about $100 more.

Like I stated above I bought mine directly from Ciener and this is the worst part. You have to print out the order form from their website and then mail it and your money to them. You are now in the dark. There is no contact with them on their website or by phone. I have read that other people prefer to buy these conversions from places like Brownells.

I consider my conversion kit money well spent and would buy another.

I hope this helps
Tim


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

For $325 I'd buy a Ruger MKIII in 22 for cheap shooting. :-/


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Spartan said:


> For $325 I'd buy a Ruger MKIII in 22 for cheap shooting. :-/


Heck, I'm buying a Ruger 22/45 w/ 4" slide and fixed sights for $221 in a couple of months... NEW too.

I'd rather get another gun.


----------



## k1w1t1m (Jan 31, 2007)

I thought about getting something else to shoot, but you know what they say about the man with one gun...

I would rather be good with one gun than mediocre with several. The conversion kit means I don't have to consider different triggers or grips. YMMV

That doesn't mean I wouldn't mind starting a collection. I just have to talk the finance controller into it.


----------



## k1w1t1m (Jan 31, 2007)

I just read on another forum that Brownells is having a sale on the Ciener conversions. Apparently they are only $170.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Spartan said:


> For $325 I'd buy a Ruger MKIII in 22 for cheap shooting. :-/


Actually, I already have a stainless MKIII 22/45 5.5". And a Browning Buckmark Target 5.5". And a Walther P22 3.4".

I just thought it would be cool to have the Beretta conversion. It offers the features that the Ciener is lacking. 
k1w1t1m, I'm glad you mentioned the lack of safety on the Ciener-I might not have noticed it. I think that would really bother me.



> I'd rather get another gun.


Yea, that's why I've never bought a conversion before. But when you swap out the slide assemblys and go from 22LR to 9MM, aren't you in essence "getting another gun"?


----------

